# new to this stuff -- difference between operator and loaded??



## raptortrapper (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm pretty new to handguns, but have my research, I have decided to go with Springfield -- just not sure which model. I have shot the XD that my friend has, but am more of a fan of the 1911 guns. Is there a difference in accuracy and dependability between the loaded and the operator? Can both be had in Stainless? I am a relatively big guy, and will also use it for concealed carry, once I get my permit. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated too!!

Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a link to their web page. http://www.springfield-armory.com/
Suggestion is get a good holster and belt. Good luck.


----------

